# Anybody willing to model in the Fraser Valley?? BC Canada



## Bram (Sep 9, 2010)

Just starting out with portraiture, I would really appreciate it if maybe somebody else was too and was willing to model for me at all. Not looking for any NSFW just straight up strike a pose type deal. If you're close PM me or comment or anything. The models sex doesn't matter I'm a 19 year old male, anybody under 30 would be nice. just looking for a learning buddy I guess you could say.


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 9, 2010)

Come on over to Alberta and we can practice together. I mean really who wants/needs mild winters and great wine.


----------



## Bram (Sep 9, 2010)

Hah, sorry I don't think i will be able to make the trip I have to fit in a meeting date between sunday nights and tuesday nights. I work full time Wed-Sun.


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 9, 2010)

Lol, I was kidding you know. :er: I feel your pain. You can always put an ad out there. Facebook, newspaper, craigslist or kijiji. I make my 13 year old daughter model for me.


----------



## Bram (Sep 9, 2010)

Hah way to be that's actually a good idea. Too bad i'm only 19 and not everybody takes me seriously. Also if i put an add on facebook I don't think my girlfriend would be to fond of it. Hah. I have asked her to model for me but she hates getting her picture taken. Soooooo i'm kind of S.O.L.


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 9, 2010)

Putting it on facebook isn't trying to hook up lol. If she is the jealous sort, have her come hold your reflector or something.


----------



## Bram (Sep 9, 2010)

Haha! Well said. I will definately try and set somethign up somehow I guess. If you don't mind me asking what is Kijiji ??


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 9, 2010)

its canada's craigslist before we had craigslist i believe.


----------



## Bram (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah I can imagine. Well i'll be sure to give it shot I guess.


----------

